# Leaving the Apprenticeship



## BobSagget123 (May 18, 2016)

I was thinking of leaving the apprenticeship. I'm 2 year first semester in the Sound and Communications program. Almost all shops that I've been with we finish the work quickly and then only their core guys end up getting the last days for testing and what not. So I've had to make my part time job on the side sort of a full time gig. Which pays well too. I was wondering how would I go about leaving the apprenticeship? I'm in local 11.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You share your concerns with the JATC director.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

BobSagget123 said:


> I was thinking of leaving the apprenticeship. I'm 2 year first semester in the Sound and Communications program. Almost all shops that I've been with we finish the work quickly and then only their core guys end up getting the last days for testing and what not. So I've had to make my part time job on the side sort of a full time gig. Which pays well too. I was wondering how would I go about leaving the apprenticeship? I'm in local 11.



You are able leave the apprenticeship whenever you like. 
Is your other job in the trade also?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Just quit paying your dues. They'll handle the rest.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't quit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't see why you'd quit. Stick it out and see what happens. Talk to your BA and voice your concerns.


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Switch to inside wireman it's funner than low volt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

I think you are looking at this the wrong way. In almost any low voltage or sound company or even security company the most valuable people will ALWAYS be those who know how make final connections, test and program a system. This is not a union issue but just a fact of how that side of the business works. They work in small crews and look at those who just pull wire and make some in the field connections as nothing important and therefor expendable. In time YOU can be one those "core" guys if you learn how to do what they do. 
I think you would be better off as an inside wire man apprentice but seeing that you are in L.A there might be more opportunity for what you do than in other parts of the country because of Hollywood and the movie industry but you need to learn the skills to be a "core" guy and not just be a wire puller if you choose to stay


----------



## SoCal83 (Jul 21, 2014)

How is the work so far? I applied to the sound program as well, my bootcamp starts this Monday.


----------

